# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ndihmë ne zgjidhjen e disa detyrave ne Lenden e Matematikës !!!

## Eminemus

Nëse dikush e njeh lenden e matematikes a mund te me ndihmon ne zgjidhjen e disa detyrave ???
Detyrat janë këto !!

1.Sa numra natyror më të mëdhenjë se 4000 mund të shkruash prej shifrave 2,3,5,6 nëse nuk i përsërit ?

2.Sa stacione hekurudhore ka në një hekurudhë nëse për udhëtime të ndryshme egzsitojnë 552 bileta te ndryshme?

3.Në një enë gjenden 9 topa të bardhë, 8 të kuq dhe 7 të kaltër. Sa është gjasa njëkohësisht të mos tërheqësh 2 topa të kaltërt

4.Me induksion matematikor verteto se vlen : 1+5+9... + (4n-3)= n (2n-1)

5.Studenti ka ardh në provim duke i ditur 85 prej 100 pyetjeve.Ne provim ka marr fletën me 3 pyrtje.Cakto gjasen se studenti do ti dine te tri pyetjet.

Keto detyra kanë të bëjnë me mutacionet,kombinacionet,permutacionet,Gjasen ejt nese dikush me ndihmon do ti faliminderona shum !!

----------


## Archon

Vetem te parin mund ta zgjidh se eshte i thjeshte,te tjerat duan pak pune  :buzeqeshje: 

1)
qe te jene me te medhenj se 4000,duhet te fillojne me 5 ose 6.
Zgjidhja eshte: 2x3x2x1=12 numra me te medhenj se 4000

----------


## Eminemus

Flm shum nga ana yte

----------


## Brari

gjasë-probabiliteti..

----------


## ^SHIU^

Pergjigja 2

n*(n-1)=552
n=24
24 stacione

----------


## ^SHIU^

pergjigja e 4

1+5+9+...+(4n-3)=n(2n-1)

Perdor ekuacionin e gausit (numri i pare + numrin e fundit) * numrin e numrave /2
pra:
(1+4n-3)*n/2=
(4n-2)*n/2=
2*(2n-1)*n/2=
(2n-1)*n

----------

